# [WCA Regulations 2012] Proposal use of stackmat-mat in feet and in general



## Erik (Dec 14, 2011)

I propose the following things which all have to do with the use of the stackmat timer.
Reason for the proposal is to create fairness between different competitions.

*Proposal feet (see http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32756-Improving-WCA-Regulation-A5b):*
- "Adding D2

D2) Before the solve

D2a) Competitors are allowed to bring their own stackmat and to put it under the existing Stackmat."

Shortly summarized: _some competitions have a wooden, concrete, or any other type of hard floor. Other competitions have carpet. The combination of stackmat + carpet is benificial for feetsolving, concrete makes it harder. Examples of competitions with carpet are WC 2011, WC 2009 and Asian Championship 2010. To make conditions fair adding another stackmat (you have to provide this yourself) eliminates the difference. My times on carpet + 2 stackmats are the same as concrete + 2 stackmats. Concrete with 1 stackmat causes me to be at least 5 seconds slower.
This extra regulation is necessary as an exception or extention of A5b_
Note that this only goes for feet. It is NOT for magic or master magic since these events are held on tables, not on floors (regulation 7f).

*Proposal stackmat-mat as being the surface:*
I propose to change 8a7 in the following way.
Current: _"8a7) The authentic Speedstacks Stackmat timer (at least Generation 2) must be used for time measurement."_
Proposal: _"8a7) The authentic Speedstacks Stackmat timer (at least Generation 2) must be used for time measurement. *The Stackmat timer is the whole of timer and mat, the use of displays are optional."*_
This would also mean that everywhere where the word 'surface' is used in the regulations, it can be replaced with 'mat'.

Reason for this is quite obvious: at some competitions like WC 2011 but also other competitions in Thailand the stackmat mats were not used. Instead other home-made mats were used which had different feel, thickness and structure of material. This was a big disadvantage to especially people doing magic. Luckily at WC 2011 for feet normal stackmats were used.
Another idea would be to only make the stackmat-mat mandatory for the events: magic, master magic, feet.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 14, 2011)

Addressing what 'surface' means in the regulations is an important clarification that is needed. Can I treat the actual timer as part of the surface? Can I use parts of the table not covered by the mat? It is unclear.


----------



## Erik (Dec 14, 2011)

Therefore I propose surface = mat. A clear area with boundaries. A further definition about if you can also let (for example) part of your magic lie on the timer or 1 cm outside of the mat on the table can be discussed.

Btw, important to note that changing surface to 'mat' and the obliged use of the mat are 2 different things.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 14, 2011)

I do not think there should be a penalty for using parts of the table not covered by the mat. Should the 'surface' include mat+surface it lies on?


----------



## Erik (Dec 14, 2011)

That sounds like a proper rule. Landing the magic on the timer would still be allowed, just like missing the mat for a few cm on the table. Dropping on the floor would cause a penalty though, is that what you would like?


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't see why if a puzzle falls on the floor but is still solved it should be punished. However, this makes it harder to define 'surface'.

As for allowing an extra mat in feet, I agree. This allows conditions to be fair for all competitors, since you cannot control the type of floor being used at each event.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 14, 2011)

When a try to feet and fail carpet is easier than when a try it on a wooden floor. SO making all surfaces equal is fair. But if the competitor doesn't have the extra mat what happens?


----------



## oranjules (Dec 14, 2011)

When i saw this, i thought you would talk about the position of the timer (in front of or behind the mat)... I think it should be added to the rules too : Either the timer may be behind the mat, or it can not be, even for feet (which would remove almost all records :/), or it mat be behind only for feet.


----------



## Erik (Dec 14, 2011)

tx789 said:


> When a try to feet and fail carpet is easier than when a try it on a wooden floor. SO making all surfaces equal is fair. But if the competitor doesn't have the extra mat what happens?


 
Like I said, the competitor has to provide his/her own mat. Didn't you read all of it or was it unclear?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 14, 2011)

Erik said:


> Like I said, the competitor has to provide his/her own mat. Didn't you read all of it or was it unclear?


 
I was wondering if the oragnisers would provide those if they do it should only be at world and other big comps.
those it sound like you would have two timers


----------

